# Bentonite clay



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Has anyone taken Bentonite clay? I am starting tonight and it says it really helps diarhea, I am contipated, so I don't know if I should add a lot of fiber, or water? Anyone know?Laurie


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

OK, last night after I took it I felt sick, but when I woke up this AM my tummy didn't hurt for the first time in Three weeks! I'll keep taking it.Laurie


----------



## Smip (May 23, 2003)

Glad the med worked for you


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I've taken about 4 times in the last 2 years. It is good for cleansing your bowel. It will not rob your body of any nutrients and will help with diarrhea.How often are you taking it and is it in liquid form? I have used Sonne's.Glad to hear that it is helping.


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

Can You take it everyday?A medical study by Frederic Damrau, M.D., in 1961 (Medical Annals of the District of Columbia) established clearly that bentonite can end bouts of diarrhea. When 35 individuals (average age 51) suffering from diarrhea took two tablespoons of bentonite in distilled water daily, the diarrhea was relieved in 97% (34 of the 35 patients) in 3.8 days, regardless of the original cause of the problem (allergies, virus infection, spastic colitis, or food poisoning). According to Dr. Damrau, bentonite is safe and highly effective in treating acute diarrhea


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

As far as I know you can take it everyday for a certain length of time. You can't take it everyday forever.I usually finish the bottle and then do a cleansing in about 6 months.Best to talk to a holistic doctor to find out the exact duraction it is safe to take. If I am able to find out any more information I will let you know what I find out.Marty


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

found this interestingBENTONITEHydrated Bentonite is a natural clay, which comes from volcanic ash. Studies show that the use of volcanic ash internally goes back to the Indians of the high Andes mountains, tribes in Central Africa and the aborigines of Australia. Taken internally, it supports the intestinal system in the elimination of toxins. Hydrated bentonite is made by suspending the microfine bentonite of USP grade purity in purified water. Beware of containers that do not say USP if you will use it internally. Ingredients are usually 96% water and 4% bentonite. Recommendation: One teaspoonful (5mL) with a teaspoon of psyllium in a glass (250 mL) of water, twice daily, between meals. Bentonite attracts and neutralizes poisons in the intestinal tract. It helps eliminate food allergies, food poisoning, mucus colitis, spastic colitis, viral infections, such as stomach flu, and parasites (parasites are unable to reproduce in the presence of clay).(1) Clay has a negative electrical attraction for particles that are positively charged. Most of the toxic poisons are positively charged. These toxins are irresistibly drawn towards the clay. Moreover, according to Robert T. Martin, Ph.D., Mineralogist at Massachusetts's Institute of Technology, an authority on Bentonite, "the very minuteness of the particles of Bentonite gives a large surface area in proportion to the volume used, thus enabling it to pick up many times its weight in positively charged particles. One gram of the product has a surface of 800 square meters. The greater the surface area the greater its power to pick up positively charged particles.(2) Some people are concerned about the aluminum in bentonite. However, because bentonite has a negative electrical charge, bentonite cannot be absorbed by the body. The epithelium cells of the gut are also negatively charged. Like the polar opposites of two magnets repelling one another, the cells of our bowels repel the bentonite from entering our bodies. Dr. Richard Anderson has probably set the world's record in the consuming of bentonite. Not only has he no signs of aluminum poisoning, but also hair analysis has never indicated any abnormal levels of aluminum in his body.Today, Bentonite clay is increasingly used both internally and externally by those interested in natural remedies, and it is included on the FDA's famous "GRASS" list, which stands for "Generally Recognized as Safe." Dr. Jensen, N.D., D.C., Ph.D., suggests using bentonite to absorb radiation from the bones. Many of us are subject to various forms of radiation, whether from X-rays or television or computers. This could be extremely important for those who have undergone radiation treatment for cancer. Some people take about a cup of extra thick liquid bentonite and put it into their bath water. Others have used a full quart and more. It is highly effective in drawing out toxins. Too much, or too long exposure, will dry out the skin. It is important not to take any nutritional supplement at the same time as the bentonite. Especially when used with psyllium, the bentonite will absorb anything of nutritional value such as herbs, friendly bacteria, and vitamins, as well as toxins, bad bacteria and parasites. Be sure to wait 1 hour after drinking a bentonite shake before taking anything nutritional. Scientific research has shown that bentonite's absorptive action is due to five characteristics. First, it has a large and varied mineral content. Second, it has a negative electrical attraction for positively-charged particles. Third, its particles (being shaped like calling cards), have the wide surfaces negative-polarized and the edges positive-polarized, which give it an incredible negative pulling power. Fourth, the very minuteness of the particles of bentonite gives a large surface area in proportion to the volume used, thus enabling it to pick up many times its own weight in positively-charged particles. Fifth, to obtain maximum effectiveness in the human body, it must be put in a liquid colloidal-gel state. Though bentonite has been used internally by the American Indians for hundreds of years to help detoxify the bowels, Dr. Anderson recommends that when using it internally, to always use it with psyllium, as a psyllium shake. Dr. Anderson suggests this because psyllium is known to help prevent undesirable inorganic minerals from entering the system. According to the Canadian Journal of Microbiology (31 [1985], 50-53), bentonite can absorb pathogenic viruses, aflatoxin (a mold), and pesticides and herbicides including Paraquat and Roundup. The clay is eventually eliminated from the body with the toxins bound to its multiple surfaces. According to Sonne's Organic Foods of North Kansas City, Missouri, a company that markets Detoxificant (a liquid montmorillonite), "There is no evidence that bentonite has any chemical action in the body. Its power is purely physical." One manufacturer of USP (United States Pharmacopoeia - means suitable for human consumption) grade bentonite is Vit-Ra-Tox, available from Jeff Kowalski, (763) 425-1699. You can also buy the powder from various internet sources. One brand is "Now," but it is not USP. It might be suitable for use in your bath. Only use the USP grade in a Colema.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

It is really helping me. If I don't take it in the AM my pain comes back, but at least it is lesser now than last week. I am passing what look like little, round, white balls, are these parasites? They are not rice shaped, perfectly round! I REALLY want to to know what the heck these are!!!Laurie


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

By the way, I am IBS-C. I know it helps D, but I am now having BM's without straining for the first time in forever. I took it for a week with no BM and now I am going like a normal person!Laurie


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Where do you get this and how much does it cost?I do not get it, if you are constipated how can it help if this is supposed to be for diarreha? Is this a cleanse? I hate that word, it makes think of massive D bouts and I do not need that!!


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Knot, Any health food store should have it. It's a cleanser in that it attaches to toxins in your system and pulls them into it, then passes out of your system. I don't know why it works for D and C at the same time, but it does. I was afraid it would plug me up so I drink a lot of water. It was $10 for a bottle. You can do an Internet search on it and read up on it. I don't think it will cure everything, but it makes me feel better now and that's all I care about at this point!







Laurie


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I started using Bentonite three days ago. When I took today's dose, I didn't include the psyllium powder because it has been giving me severe bloating and bowel cramping. I have had the same reaction with other fiber products such as Metamucil.The article posted here recommends using with psyllium, but does anyone know if that is necessary? I really can't tolerate the psyllium.


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

Has anyone tried?New from Germany, SulfRedox Mineral Supplement detoxifies the intestinal tract and revitalizes the immune system. This therapy also helps restore vital physiologic intestinal flora through normalization of the redox potential and pH value of the intestinal mucosa. As a result, SulfRedox eliminates acidifying fermentation bacteria, as well as germs that produce immuno-suppressive molecules, by removing their basis of viability. In addition, the elementary Sulfur and Silicate contained in each tablet helps purify the skin and intestines.Available exclusively from BioResource and backed by 30 years of clinical use, SulfRedox tablets provide a number of important benefits with regular use, including: Normalization of the stool and bowel functionIntestinal detoxificationRelief from feelings of depression caused by intestinal dysbiosisRestoration of microflora following antibiotic useReduced intestinal tract inflammationPromotes settling of symbionts (healthful microbes) in the intestinesPurifying effect on the skin, especially the face (acne vulgaris)Elimination of gray coating of the tongue, bad breath, headaches associated with intestinal problems and lack of appetitePositive, regulative influence on the immune systemProtection from infections transmitted by food ingested during travel to foreign countriesPositive effect on liver/gallbladder complaints.The importance of gut health is scientifically established, including the immune triggering and immune modulating function performed by beneficial microflora. A properly working digestive tract greatly influences the general well-being of humans because the small and large intestine serves as the main contact to the environment. In fact, the intestinal surface consists of 500 square meters – more than 250 times greater than the skin (two square meters) and five times more than the lungs (100 square meters). Moreover, approximately 25 percent of all immune cells reside in the intestinal mucosa and play a vital role in the recovery from many types of illnesses. For example, dysbacteria is known to be involved in frequent infections, sinusitis, development of allergies, neurodermatitis, immune weakness, candidiasis and other conditions. The natural support provided by SulfRedox can help ensure a healthy intestine and strong immune system to prevent these diseases. TABLET COMPOSITIONSulfRedox tablets are comprised of two distinct parts: the nucleus and the outer shell. The nucleus contains Silicate, elementary Sulfur and Vitamin C, while the outer shell consists of the minerals Iron gluconate, Cobalt chloride, Manganese chloride and Calcium carbonicum.When a patient takes SulfRedox, the outer shell dissolves as the tablet enters the small intestine. The Calcium carbonicum helps neutralize excessive acid not balanced by the pancreatic fluid. This step is important because the physiologic microflora is strongly dependent on neutral or slightly alkaline conditions. In contrast, when the pH turns acidic, non-physiologic bacteria will often take hold in the resident part of the intestinal mucosa, causing dysbiosis.The growth of intestinal microflora is strongly dependent on several factors, including pH value, redox potential, nutrients (diet), composition of the mucosa, temperature and the oxygen to carbon dioxide value. The minerals Iron gluconate, Cobalt chloride and Manganese chloride support the growth of physiologic microflora, and act as cofactors for the physiologic microflora.While the outer shell dissolves quickly, the tablet nucleus diffuses gradually as it moves along the small and large intestine. The elementary Sulfur and Vitamin C components create an electronegative redox potential along the entire length of mucosa from the stomach-intestine transition to the rectum. This healthful environment is established based on the ability of Vitamin C and metabolised elementary Sulfur to relinquish electrons easily. In addition to redox potential, SulfRedox affects the pH-value and oxygen to carbon dioxide balance. Moreover, its silicate content aids digestion, while studies also strongly suggest that silicates specifically bind and carry out intestinal toxins with the stool.MAINTAINING HEALTHY PHYSIOLOGIC MICROFLORAIt is known scientifically that physiologic microflora flourish under neutral pH conditions and a negative redox potential. In contrast, pathogenic germs in the microflora prefer acidic conditions to grow. This non-physiologic environment is established as carbohydrates are metabolised to organic acids that acidify the intestine. SulfRedox helps the body neutralize this constant acidic burden and maintain a healthy gut mucosa.Finally, as a patient uses SulfRedox over time to alter the intestinal pH and redox potential, the restoration of physiologic microflora also positively influences the oxygen to carbon dioxide ratio, which is important for a healthy gut. For example, most physiologic microflora is composed of anaerobic bacteria. However, approximately one-tenth of one percent (0.1%) of the healthful microflora required for proper gut function consists of facultative pathogenic E.coli strains (facultative means that pathogenicity occurs only when the bacteria leave the intestine to enter other organs, such as the bladder where they can cause infections, or the brain where they can lead to meningitis). Because this necessary E. coli – which prefers a highly electronegative redox potential – is dependent upon oxygen for its energy metabolism, it lowers the intestine’s residual oxygen content. As oxygen levels decrease, anaerobic bacteria that otherwise find oxygen toxic can grow in a carbon dioxide environment, leading to symbiosis and intestinal health. Using SulfRedox tablets to maintain a proper oxygen to carbon dioxide ratio, therefore, is important to prevent infections and degenerative conditions.In conclusion, different factors, such as organ impairment (liver, kidneys or pancreas), an unhealthy diet or stress, can lead to changes in intestinal redox potential, pH value and oxygen to carbon dioxide ratio and cause dramatic changes in the intestinal microflora. SulfRedox works to reverse these degenerative or unhealthy processes through the restoration of healthful physiologic growth conditions.To order SulfRedox tablets, please call BioResource at 888/221-2555 or send a fax to 707/664-0857.SulfRedox will soon be availble on our Ordering Web Page.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

We now return to our regularly scheduled program, please excuse the big commercial.I don't take it with psylliam (sp) husk. Try it without, like I said I didn't go for a couple days, but now I am with no problem. DO NOT take it with your meds. I just found out that I was flushing my Effexor down the toilet with it. It was absorbing the Effexor right into it!Laurie


----------



## heather26 (Aug 5, 2003)

Where did you get it? I have searched the web for places that I can get it near my hometown but they don't seem to have it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!Heather


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

eather i got mine at http://www.enkueros.net/797311070012.html


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Heather, I got mine at Wild Oats. You could just call every health food store in your area and ask them.Laurie


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: I am passing what look like little, round, white balls, are these parasites? They are not rice shaped, perfectly round!I REALLY want to to know what the heck these are!!!


The same thing is happening to me!some are tiny balls but others are more flat-like. But they are distintly white in color.My first thought was that it could be related to parasites. I understand that parasites can form a cyst or the body can protect itself by forming a cyst of calcium around the parasite.Possibly it is just calcium stones being drawn out. however, whenever i quit taking my anti-parasitic/bacterial/fungal herbs I regress. So i am wondering if there is a connection.I take the clay and it made me violently ill in the beginning.i had read that


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

My doctor says I am passing my Effexor and not to worry about it. If I can pass it undigested and not worry about it why am I on it?? I have been really sick for a long time now, and I think the clay is helping. I know I would be better if I could go on a juice fast, but my body isn't cooperating this time. Anyway, he thinks it isn't paraites, and i am trying to put more time between meds and the clay. We'll see.laurie


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

How is tis working?


----------

